# Tremclad Paint Job



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

I thought some of you might be intrested in seeing this, I did a little research prior to painting the truck and rather than spending over a grand in paint and booth time I see a fella who painted a Dodge Charger and it looked MINT so after carefuly folowing his instructions heres what can be done with a roller yes I said roller. What do you fellas think?


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

and some more


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Not bad but why do you have your license plate mounted there instead of on the bumper?


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Its the law here, I could have put it on the dash but decided I didnt want it bouncing around


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

That sucks. Here I just left mine on the driver side corner of my bumper. The rear I mounted on my rollbar so they can see it as I have the spreader on my rear.


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

streetfrog;505629 said:


> That sucks. Here I just left mine on the driver side corner of my bumper. The rear I mounted on my rollbar so they can see it as I have the spreader on my rear.


Do you have the 350 or the 305?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

*******;505642 said:


> Do you have the 350 or the 305?


What makes your truck a 1500HD?- never heard of such a thing on a '92.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Truck does look alot better. We used to paint everything with Tremcad but have found for the time it takes to clean and prep something, the better paint is worth the money. Tremclad doesn't stand up that well and when buying good paint, you don't have to spend anywhere near $1000 unless you want too. Your truck does look very good now though! I'd be proud of it. JMO


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Truck looks 10000x better!! I saw the same Tremclad Orange Charger you are talking about, also looked fantastic.

Lets put it this way, truck looked pretty well worthless in the before pics, I'd say its an eyecatcher now! 

Well done!

Is it smooth enough to get a good coat of wax on it? If so, do it, it will last much longer by helping to seal it...


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Mines the 350 w/ 5spd


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

mkwl;505745 said:


> What makes your truck a 1500HD?- never heard of such a thing on a '92.


I looked up the glove box code on it, It was originally a camper special, Upgraded everything from suspention to rear end ect ect so I guess it isnt a "Real" HD but close enough


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

The ol chevy looks great!!!

At first when you said that you were going to use a roller, the first thing that came to mind was my uncle using a roller on his 87 F150 that he painted black & white. And I will say it was a long ways away from lookin pretty.


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

To be honest I cant belive how it turned out, mind you it was 7 coats with a 3" foam roller took the best part of four days not just that but wet sanding in between every coat, then buffing but its great get a scratch spray bomb Id do it again for sure.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

So what is this Tremclad? Does it end up shiny? Truck looks good in the pics but can't really see any of the finish.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

streetfrog;505611 said:


> Not bad but why do you have your license plate mounted there instead of on the bumper?


I've yet to hear anyone worry about the front plate here, but I have heard of people getting stopped for the rear plate covered by the sander. I probably should put mine up on the back rack because my sander covers it. When I have my plow and sander on you cant see either plate.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

*******;505575 said:


> and some more


Why are the truck high beams and the plow lights on together?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Detroitdan;506319 said:


> So what is this Tremclad? Does it end up shiny? Truck looks good in the pics but can't really see any of the finish.


Tremclad is a Canadian paint.... about the equivelent to Rustoleum. Found in any hardware store in Canada, around $5-6 for a spray can or $30ish for a gallon. Its an enamel, with some additives to resist rusting I'd imagine.

The Charger article he's referring to can be seen here:

http://board.moparts.org/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=2331682&page=0&fpart=1&vc=1


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Detroitdan;506324 said:


> Why are the truck high beams and the plow lights on together?


Probably the way he's got them wired, on a separate circuit. We've had daytime running lights here since '87 on cars, and about 89/90 on trucks (my 90 S15 has em)....

My 'guess' is he's on parking lights, with DRL's, and his plow headlights separately turned on...?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

derekbroerse;506376 said:


> Probably the way he's got them wired, on a separate circuit. We've had daytime running lights here since '87 on cars, and about 89/90 on trucks (my 90 S15 has em)....
> 
> My 'guess' is he's on parking lights, with DRL's, and his plow headlights separately turned on...?


DRLs should be the low beams. My DRLs switch to the plow lights when I flip the switch. I was just hinting that maybe he took the lazy way out when wiring the lights, and now gets to look at the back of the plow all lit up. I couldn't stand that, especially with my white plow.
BTW, I love DRLs. Best thing since sliced bread. I am forced to drive a Ford (puke) for work, and I turn the headlights on the second I start the car.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

derekbroerse;506355 said:


> Tremclad is a Canadian paint.... about the equivelent to Rustoleum. Found in any hardware store in Canada, around $5-6 for a spray can or $30ish for a gallon. Its an enamel, with some additives to resist rusting I'd imagine.
> 
> The Charger article he's referring to can be seen here:
> 
> http://board.moparts.org/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=2331682&page=0&fpart=1&vc=1


Wow. I just spent over an hour reading that. Only made it through about 8 pages so far. I can't wait to get started!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Detroitdan;506399 said:


> DRLs should be the low beams. My DRLs switch to the plow lights when I flip the switch. I was just hinting that maybe he took the lazy way out when wiring the lights, and now gets to look at the back of the plow all lit up. I couldn't stand that, especially with my white plow.
> BTW, I love DRLs. Best thing since sliced bread. I am forced to drive a Ford (puke) for work, and I turn the headlights on the second I start the car.


Funny, my DRL's are high beam, half power...


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Detroitdan;506400 said:


> Wow. I just spent over an hour reading that. Only made it through about 8 pages so far. I can't wait to get started!


You've got a lot more reading to do!! 

Goes for 40something pages, then the thread got locked, then it continues on another thread for even MORE pages than that.... you could literally read for days there...!!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

derekbroerse;506423 said:


> Funny, my DRL's are high beam, half power...


Every so often I see a vehicle with high beam DRLs, but it is pretty rare. All my GMs have always had them in the low beams. Must be a Canadian thing.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Well, really, to me it makes sense...

Since we do the bulk of our night driving on low beams, and hi beams almost never burn out because of that, why not use them so the lo's don't burn out so quickly? tymusic


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Detroitdan;506399 said:


> DRLs should be the low beams. My DRLs switch to the plow lights when I flip the switch. I was just hinting that maybe he took the lazy way out when wiring the lights, and now gets to look at the back of the plow all lit up. I couldn't stand that, especially with my white plow.
> BTW, I love DRLs. Best thing since sliced bread. I am forced to drive a Ford (puke) for work, and I turn the headlights on the second I start the car.


No I didnt take the easy way out on this one.... The reason I wired the lights like that was I wanted the extra lighting I re adjusted The truck lights to make it work, I'm currently finishing up the brackets for my dual alt set up.

As for you fellas wondering how shinny it is well..... Its in my opinion that its shinyer when its done the way Chargerman describes, Al=nybody that has looked at the truck couldent tell, I'll try to get some better shots tommorow


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the comments fellas tymusic


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm definitely interested in trying this. I need a ton of bodywork before it's ready, but I like the idea of doing a piece at a time and working at my own pace. Of course, my pace is usually not fast enough, so I'd probably never get it done. And there's an awful lot of area to cover on my truck.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Another question about Tremclad/Rustoleum. I am looking at an 02 Avalanche, only thing I don't like is the 02s had a real light gray cladding, later ones had darker. Think I could paint the plastic cladding this way? It wouldn't need to be wetsanded, because it is a slightly textured finish anyway. Just wonder how it would stick. I spent some time on an Avalanche forum, seems that everyone is spending $2000 to have their cladding removed, sanded smooth and painted, for the Escalade EXT look. Some guys tried Krylon Fusion with mixed results. I know the Rustoleum sticks to metal (as long as it's not spraybombed), just very curious how it would stick to textured plastic. I'd clean it real well first of course.
The truck I'm looking at had the cladding painted black already, looked good in pictures but when I went to see it the dealer had removed the paint from all the lower cladding, because it had some chips or flaking and didn't look right.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

Detroitdan;549261 said:


> Another question about Tremclad/Rustoleum. I am looking at an 02 Avalanche, only thing I don't like is the 02s had a real light gray cladding, later ones had darker. Think I could paint the plastic cladding this way? It wouldn't need to be wetsanded, because it is a slightly textured finish anyway. Just wonder how it would stick. I spent some time on an Avalanche forum, seems that everyone is spending $2000 to have their cladding removed, sanded smooth and painted, for the Escalade EXT look. Some guys tried Krylon Fusion with mixed results. I know the Rustoleum sticks to metal (as long as it's not spraybombed), just very curious how it would stick to textured plastic. I'd clean it real well first of course.
> The truck I'm looking at had the cladding painted black already, looked good in pictures but when I went to see it the dealer had removed the paint from all the lower cladding, because it had some chips or flaking and didn't look right.


I did the flares on my jeep with fusion and they looked awsome, but make sure to use satin and not gloss. I jsut wiped them down with alcohol real good, gave a few min to evaporate and sprayed a coat on each....by the time i got all 4 done the first was ready for coat 2. think i did 3 light coats.

as for the roller paint job i found that moparts site over a year ago and last summer painted the sidecar on my motorcycle. still thinking of going with a different color as i'm not sold on the color i chose. some people have also used interlux brightside paint and say it takes less coats. anyway here are before, during and after pics!!

http://rides.webshots.com/album/559630508GUGsFC


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

*******;505614 said:


> Its the law here, I could have put it on the dash but decided I didnt want it bouncing around


That's a dumb law. As soon as it snowing, regular car plates get covered with snow anyway.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Yaz;553773 said:


> That's a dumb law. As soon as it snowing, regular car plates get covered with snow anyway.


Its a PITA. But here in Ontario, our front plate on trucks is the one that gets the registration stickers, not the rear. Plow manufacturers should include a license plate bracket on plows sold in states and provinces that require it.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

Donny O.;553589 said:


> as for the roller paint job i found that moparts site over a year ago and last summer painted the sidecar on my motorcycle. still thinking of going with a different color as i'm not sold on the color i chose. some people have also used interlux brightside paint and say it takes less coats. anyway here are before, during and after pics!!
> 
> http://rides.webshots.com/album/559630508GUGsFC


thought i would update this. as i said i didn't like the color so i re did it this summer....can see the new pictures in the same link. went with Rustoleum Charcoal grey on the sidecar body....lid got krylon fusion gloss for now and the bottom is textured like bedliner so that got sprayed with krylon fusion satin black. the final pics are after a 250 mile ride and with no buffing or polishing of the final coat....thats jsut how it came out.

starting on repainting my father in laws minivan on monday.


----------

